# 1905 Deluxe Flyer



## Big Moe (Dec 22, 2017)

Ol'boy isn't really correct. But it's rideable and I love it. Just put my first lantern on it. What do y'all think. Am looking for a period correct bell for it. Big thanks to shoe03 for letting me have it. 112 year's old. WAAHOO


----------



## dnc1 (Dec 22, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> Ol'boy isn't really correct. But it's rideable and I love it. Just put my first lantern on it. What do y'all think. Am looking for a period correct bell for it. Big thanks to shoe03 for letting me have it. 112 year's old. WAAHOO
> 
> View attachment 727708
> 
> ...



Really nice! I enquired about it, but you already had first dibs. Looks like a pretty cool frequent rider to me. 
Have fun and enjoy riding it.


----------



## Big Moe (Dec 22, 2017)

I did jump on it. And no worries I will most certainly enjoy riding it often. Might go for a ride on it later today. Even with the crappy weather.


----------



## carlitos60 (Dec 22, 2017)

Nice,,,,,,Just Change the Stem!!!


----------



## Jesse57nomad (Dec 24, 2017)

Big Moe said:


> Ol'boy isn't really correct. But it's rideable and I love it. Just put my first lantern on it. What do y'all think. Am looking for a period correct bell for it. Big thanks to shoe03 for letting me have it. 112 year's old. WAAHOO
> 
> View attachment 727708
> 
> ...



So  nice


----------



## Aussie (Dec 29, 2017)

Very cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## catfish (Dec 29, 2017)

Lets see the badge.


----------



## Brian R. (Dec 30, 2017)

Looks great. Yes, show us the badge please. And what tires & rims do you have on there?


----------



## Big Moe (Jan 1, 2018)

I like this much better. Changed the tires to black and a little more width. Changes the whole look of the bike. And as requested. Headbadge. Wheelset is modern 700 series with 700×33 tires. Rides great.


----------



## Junkman Bob (Jan 3, 2018)

Big Moe said:


> Ol'boy isn't really correct. But it's rideable and I love it. Just put my first lantern on it. What do y'all think. Am looking for a period correct bell for it. Big thanks to shoe03 for letting me have it. 112 year's old. WAAHOO
> 
> View attachment 727708
> 
> ...



Hello I was hoping maybe you could help me out on indentifing a frame I just posted on pre 1933 bike 

Junkman Bob


----------

